# vamp tire wear?



## grizz825 (Feb 20, 2011)

can anyone tell me how good the vamps wear or how many miles anyone has on them? im thinkin of buying them or zillas. i know everything about the zillas but not too much about the vamps


----------



## Polaris (May 1, 2011)

i have the vampires on my 300 fourtrax and i RARELY ever get stuck... they work great for me and ive had them since i bought it back in 05 and they probably have 65% tread left... but i only use it during hunting season and when we go mudding (twice a year or so). (stay off road with em!)


----------



## grizz825 (Feb 20, 2011)

well thats why i asked lol. i have to ride road to get to most of the mudholes that you can play in w.o burrying it up to the handlebars. i got a stream that runs threw a field thats prob 7 ft wide but it has no bottom lol. a guy with 38in boggers on a built jeep got buried there after a 2 yr project and they had to bring his buddys d8 down to pull him out. those are the holes that i barely even look at let alone goin threw. one guy made it on his quad but theres prob 12-14 different ones you can hit but only 3 that you wont go over the racks


----------



## Polaris (May 1, 2011)

waaiit are you talking gravel/dirt roads? or pavements because i meant pavement.


----------



## grizz825 (Feb 20, 2011)

yepp pavement lol. i have to ride some road to get to the ones we mostly ride threw.


----------

